# New Roku turned off my center channel speaker



## MChang (Aug 21, 2019)

I have these in my set up: Yamaha RX-A780, Samsung TV model UN55MU630D, Roku device.

The Roku failed(stopped processing sound) it was 4-5 years old, so I put in a new Roku and it has turned off the sound to my center channel speaker. I don't have surround sound, just two bookshelf speakers and a center channel speaker.
Looking for suggestions on how to configure the new Roku so it will let me activate the center channel sound.
Thanks.
Brian


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

You need to be more specific than "Roku device" about which Roku you speak of. There are many models and every one has a four digit model number. The model number appears on the product label as well as in the System->About dialog.


----------



## MChang (Aug 21, 2019)

The ultra sku 4800r. Thanks


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

You may need to set the Roku Ultra for Dolby Digital rather than DD+. If that doesn't work, try PCM on the Roku and set the audio mode on the AVR to something that works.

If you haven't configured your speakers in the AVR menu, you should do so as this is a 7.2 system being used in a 3.0 application.


----------



## MChang (Aug 21, 2019)

harsh said:


> You may need to set the Roku Ultra for Dolby Digital rather than DD+. If that doesn't work, try PCM on the Roku and set the audio mode on the AVR to something that works.
> 
> If you haven't configured your speakers in the AVR menu, you should do so as this is a 7.2 system being used in a 3.0 application.


Speakers are configured. What is pcm? Thanks


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Pulse Code Modulation


----------



## MChang (Aug 21, 2019)

harsh said:


> You may need to set the Roku Ultra for Dolby Digital rather than DD+. If that doesn't work, try PCM on the Roku and set the audio mode on the AVR to something that works.
> 
> If you haven't configured your speakers in the AVR menu, you should do so as this is a 7.2 system being used in a 3.0 application.


My settings don't see to have what you tell me or I know so little I do not understand. Under Roku menu setting/audio I have it set for auto. There is an option for dolby or DTA? If I go to the options * when watching HULU for example I get the option for leveling or AC-4 enhancement for speech.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

MChang said:


> Under Roku menu setting/audio I have it set for auto.


I would try all choices and test each one


----------



## MChang (Aug 21, 2019)

Did this already did not help.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If I would be back to my city - I would drive 15 min to Los Gatos , Roku building and will bring my Roku device to ask them personally.
When I brought my failed Roku 1000 many years ago, they just gave me other one , working device, as a replacement  Later, using working device as base for troubleshooting, I fixed my first one and sold it.


----------



## MChang (Aug 21, 2019)

MChang said:


> I have these in my set up: Yamaha RX-A780, Samsung TV model UN55MU630D, Roku device.
> 
> The Roku failed(stopped processing sound) it was 4-5 years old, so I put in a new Roku and it has turned off the sound to my center channel speaker. I don't have surround sound, just two bookshelf speakers and a center channel speaker.
> Looking for suggestions on how to configure the new Roku so it will let me activate the center channel sound.
> ...


Figured this out this morning. It is not part of the audio set up. Go figure. it is the next tab down on this screen. Digital output format. It needs to be set to stereo. When I do this it allows the center channel to operate. Brian


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

MChang said:


> It is not part of the audio set up.


It is most certainly is part of the Audio setup. That's why the word "Audio" appears next to Roku at the top of the screen.


> Digital output format. It needs to be set to stereo. When I do this it allows the center channel to operate.


I'd try to set it to Dolby Digital and see what happens. My guess is that the AVR is simulating a center channel rather than playing the center channel audio. If it doesn't work, you can change it back to stereo.

Why it defaulted to DTS is anybody's guess.

Thats a pretty old looking version of the Roku software. Have you updated it recently (Settings->System->System Update->Check Now)? IIRC, it should be version 10.4.


----------



## MChang (Aug 21, 2019)

harsh said:


> It is most certainly is part of the Audio setup. That's why the word "Audio" appears next to Roku at the top of the screen.I'd try to set it to Dolby Digital and see what happens. My guess is that the AVR is simulating a center channel rather than playing the center channel audio. If it doesn't work, you can change it back to stereo.
> 
> Why it defaulted to DTS is anybody's guess.
> 
> Thats a pretty old looking version of the Roku software. Have you updated it recently (Settings->System->System Update->Check Now)? IIRC, it should be version 10.4.


Software updated when I installed it.


----------

